# Questions on Canada PR



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello,

I m single mother applying for Canada PR. Looking for some suggestions here, please help:

On WES site, while filling the form, what is to be mentioned in Institute’s column , university name or college name?

Has anyone applied for transcripts from DAVV, Indore? Nothing mentioned on their website.

I have more than 5 years administration experience but with gaps in between so will this be a problem while applying for PR?

My questions might sound naive but looking for positive responses from here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by 'administration'?


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

Means I have experience in handling administration of office and it's various operations.


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

I have searched a lot on internet regarding institution’s name but no clear response.


----------



## buzzsubash (Oct 1, 2017)

Swapnil Gupta said:


> Hello,
> 
> I m single mother applying for Canada PR. Looking for some suggestions here, please help:
> 
> ...



1) Institute - Name of the university
2) DAVV, Indore - ECA shouldn't be a problem as long as the university is in the approved list of UGC. Please check whether below further details on https://applications.wes.org/ca/degree-equivalency-tool/
3) Gaps in employment should not be a problem. You should be able to prove your experience in main NOC atleast for an year.


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

Had you faced similar issue while applying for ECA?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Swapnil Gupta said:


> Means I have experience in handling administration of office and it's various operations.




That occupation is hardly going to be in demand.


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

How come you are so sure?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Students in high school can take business and office administration courses while still in High School.

Students in college can take business and office administration courses at college/university.

People who work for companies can be trained to do office administration duties as the company requires... either someone in the company can train them or the company can send them on a course to be trained.

Ergo, administration jobs are not going to be high on the in demand list as there are plenty of people _in Canada_ already who can do that job.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Swapnil Gupta said:


> How come you are so sure?



Because that is not exactly a highly skilled occupation and anyone can do it with minimal training. That being the case, why would we need to bring people in from other countries to do it?


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

It would have been helpful if you could have answered some of the queries rather than telling about the job prospects in Canada. Anyways thanks for your responses.


----------



## Rifte (Feb 22, 2019)

Administrative Assistants are on the occupation in demand list for Nova Scotia under their PnP scheme....I am not sure if this similar to what you do?

So as long as your have can score 67 points on their calculator you will be eligible to apply once they open their window again under their first come , first served program.


----------



## Swapnil Gupta (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Swapnil Gupta said:


> It would have been helpful if you could have answered some of the queries rather than telling about the job prospects in Canada. Anyways thanks for your responses.


If you are using that career on your application then the lack of job prospects is highly relevant.


----------

